# The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Miles)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Until now, Portland Trail Blazers general manager Kevin Pritchard had a secret it appears most of the NBA hadn’t taken the time to discover for itself: Darius Miles is on the brink of blowing up the Blazers’ salary-cap space.
> 
> Most of the NBA believed Miles still was eight regular-season games away from devastating the Blazers salary cap, but Yahoo! Sports learned on Wednesday that Miles is just two games away.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AkC3OH2jTFhiEZVT1KyEkqY5nYcB?slug=aw-milesblazers010709&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Wait... what?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Someone needs to just step up and sign him for the benefit of the rest of the league. :yes:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Someone needs to just step up and sign him for the benefit of the rest of the league. :yes:


Nobody will.

All of the owners are basically business partners. They help each other out. Even the worst most heated "rivals" would not cross that line and attack each other financially.

I actually think that Miles is good enough to have played as a 10th best player on a roster somewhere (he's better than Diawara...).

Unfortunately for him, his ability to wreck the Blazers is going to keep him out of work. The fact that he would hurt Portland's cap space isn't going to get him a job. It's going to get him colluded against.

Memphis and Boston had to see what he was about because the man scored 50 points in a game. If he was a starter then maybe they would have kept him but nobody is going to break an unspoken code just for a 10th man.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

unwritten rules are meant to be broken. Just ask Sasha.


----------



## Accelerate (May 8, 2008)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Teams are eligible to sign ten-day contracts as of last week, right?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Someone will do it. I hope J.Buss is the guy.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Come on Mark Cuban FTW!!!!



I really hope somebody does it.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

I doubt anyone does it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

C'mon Mark...this is your moment for the season...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

I'm suprised the Lakers aren't going to do it. Blazers are a rival for a long time, and the last thing the Lakers want is for them to get even better.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



The '93 Heat said:


> Nobody will.
> 
> All of the owners are basically business partners. They help each other out. Even the worst most heated "rivals" would not cross that line and attack each other financially.
> 
> ...


this is a hit to the blazers cap space, not their financials.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Same argument applies.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

10-day contract! Come on Lakers.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Dre™ said:


> Same argument applies.


blacklisting a player who can potentially help your team so he doesn't get $18M is far different than blacklisting a player so you don't get a salary cap hit.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

If Isiah was running the Knicks he would have signed him by now. He had always seemed to have an infactuation with Miles.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Mark Cuban should sign him. Then he should send Paul Allen a picture of himself pointing at his crotch.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

so what happens to blazers should he he sign and play two more games?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Vivaldi said:


> so what happens to blazers should he he sign and play two more games?


I think they take on his multi-million dollar salary (not sure exactly how much but quite a lot) on to their salary cap, for this season and next?


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Portland has no legal right here. If I was a rival owner/GM I would be pretty offended by stupid threats like this. I'm sure thats why this was "leaked"


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



> he Portland Trail Blazers have one request of other teams in the league -- don't sign Darius Miles.
> lastname
> Miles
> If a team were to sign the free-agent forward "for the purpose of adversely impacting the Portland Trail Blazers' salary cap and tax positions," the Blazers might pursue litigation, team president Larry Miller stated an e-mail obtained by SI.com and Yahoo! Sports late Thursday night.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3820794
I hope someone signs him, to see what Portland is going to do. They are threatening other teams, rather then asking nicely.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Paul Allen (a perverted old man), Donald Sterling, Mark Cuban, James Dolan, Bob Johnson, etc. These NBA owners are real sleezy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



> "In addition, persons or entities involved in such conduct may be individually liable to the Portland Trail Blazers for tortuously interfering with the Portland Trail Blazers' contract rights and perspective economic opportunities."
> 
> "Please be aware that if a team engages in such conduct, the Portland Trail Blazers will take all necessary steps to safeguard its rights, including, without limitation, litigation."


:nonono:


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



The '93 Heat said:


> Paul Allen (a perverted old man), Donald Sterling, Mark Cuban, James Dolan, Bob Johnson, etc. These NBA owners are real sleezy.


How is Paul Allen a perverted old man? Thats a pretty ignorant statement


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

If Miles is healthy enough to play for an NBA team, why should the Blazers receive the benefit to their cap situation of him not being healthy? 

Also, according to yahoo nba, "If Miles returns to the salary cap, he also will push Portland into the luxury tax. That means every team under the tax would benefit with about $250,000 of revenue sharing from Portland."


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

This is my question

Now that Portland has issued this 'threat', does Miles have any legal standing to sue the organization for making it almost impossible for him to seek work by threating all possible employes? If I were miles and no teams signed me, I'd just sue them straight up.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

I think the Darius miles situation is just free money for the other franchises. How can Portland win a lawsuit when they reason he got off the books was a career ending injury which obviously didn't end his career? Basically whoever signs him won't be getting any deals with the Blazers for a while but that's about it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Vivaldi said:


> This is my question
> 
> Now that Portland has issued this 'threat', does Miles have any legal standing to sue the organization for making it almost impossible for him to seek work by threating all possible employes? If I were miles and no teams signed me, I'd just sue them straight up.


I was thinking the same thing, is this almost like a form of blackballing? The league may step in and try to rectify the problem, I'm sure some owners didn't like being threatened as well.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

I think it comes down to whether Miles can still produce in the NBA. If a team signs him and plays him like 2-3 min for a 10 game stretch then waives him after they screw the Blazers then they have clearly crossed the line and the Blazers would have to right to pursuit whatever means they have against the suppose foul play. But if Miles turns out to be a productive player, say 15 min a game, averaging decent bench player numbers, then it is clear that the guy's career isn't over like the Blazers claim it is.

If it is the latter scenario, then every team has the right to sign Miles. If the Blazers have any legal ground for retaliation, then from now on any team can just make up a fake career ending injury for their overpaid player/headcase and then threatens 29 other teams to not sign the guy afterwards. Heck, the Knicks should've just fabricated something for 3-4 guys on their team and perhaps Isiah would've kept his job.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

I hope cuban pulls one his stunts and signs him, or a portland divison rival sings him for two games and cut him. Better yet, someone signs him, has him play one game, and then play the second game against portland in the garden.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



seifer0406 said:


> I think it comes down to whether Miles can still produce in the NBA. If a team signs him and plays him like 2-3 min for a 10 game stretch then waives him after they screw the Blazers then they have clearly crossed the line and the Blazers would have to right to pursuit whatever means they have against the suppose foul play. But if Miles turns out to be a productive player, say 15 min a game, averaging decent bench player numbers, then it is clear that the guy's career isn't over like the Blazers claim it is.
> 
> If it is the latter scenario, then every team has the right to sign Miles. If the Blazers have any legal ground for retaliation, then from now on any team can just make up a fake career ending injury for their overpaid player and then threatens 29 other teams to not sign the guy afterwards.


What gives portland the right to tell any team who to sign and for how long?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Vivaldi said:


> What gives portland the right to tell any team who to sign and for how long?


Portland doesn't, but the league should have some control because this could potentially break the salary system for retired players.

The system right now is if the player retires due to injury then his salary doesn't count in the team's salary cap. If the league doesn't monitor teams signing these type of players then there is basically no point of that rule as team's can just sign a guy, put him in their active roster for 10 days, and overturns the rule.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

That letter reeks of collusion and I smell a lawsuit coming. If Miles is still continuing his career, they can't just say he has retired. If he wants to play, Portland can't stop that.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

If a player retires while under contract, and elects to come back, unless he's been specifically bought out of that contract, he still needs to fulfill it. However, this situation has nothing to do with that, really, because Miles didn't retire, the Blazers retired him.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



seifer0406 said:


> I think it comes down to whether Miles can still produce in the NBA. If a team signs him and plays him like 2-3 min for a 10 game stretch then waives him after they screw the Blazers then they have clearly crossed the line and the Blazers would have to right to pursuit whatever means they have against the suppose foul play. But if Miles turns out to be a productive player, say 15 min a game, averaging decent bench player numbers, then it is clear that the guy's career isn't over like the Blazers claim it is.
> 
> If it is the latter scenario, then every team has the right to sign Miles. If the Blazers have any legal ground for retaliation, then from now on any team can just make up a fake career ending injury for their overpaid player/headcase and then threatens 29 other teams to not sign the guy afterwards. Heck, the Knicks should've just fabricated something for 3-4 guys on their team and perhaps Isiah would've kept his job.



The problem is that the purpose is for teams to get relief from players that can't play anymore not players that can't play at their previous level of performance.

Can't wait for this. I mean I need some entertainment until the draft lottery.:admin:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Lakers need to sign Miles to a 10 day contract, the blazers are out of line.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

well, like I said, the current rule contains a big loophole unless the league uses the common sense approach. As of now, if any player retires due to medical reason, he can go out to another team and tell them "Hey, if you want to screw up my old team, pay me xxx amount of money and I'll put my name in your roster for a month. If you pay me a bit more I might even fly around with you guys and pretend I'm one of the guys. Just make sure you provide the hook up with the right doctors."

If I'm a player in this situation I would be all for it. Who wouldn't want free money?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

The Blazers are getting really out of line here. They are reaking of desperation and praying to the basketball gods that nobody signs Darius. If I were Darius, I would say **** the Blazers. Its not about a former team, its about my future career. He never retired, the Blazers retired him. Hes bound to nothing, you dont work to make other people happy, you work for yourself to make a living. 

I say **** the Blazers, who are just calling bluff. Go to a team that wants you, and there isnt anything wrong with that. Especially since every team in the league will get a nice 250k on top of it.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



OneBadLT123 said:


> The Blazers are getting really out of line here. They are reaking of desperation and praying to the basketball gods that nobody signs Darius. If I were Darius, I would say **** the Blazers. Its not about a former team, its about my future career. He never retired, the Blazers retired him. Hes bound to nothing, you dont work to make other people happy, you work for yourself to make a living.
> 
> I say **** the Blazers, who are just calling bluff. Go to a team that wants you, and there isnt anything wrong with that. Especially since every team in the league will get a nice 250k on top of it.


the doctor who diagnosed miles' career ending injury was chosen by the league/nbapa, not blazers. as a result of the diagnosis (can't play again), blazers waived him. 

if he in fact is able to play, aren't the blazers entitled to some kind of compensation?

I think the league should deal with this, considering any team under the salary cap could sign miles just to take home that $250K


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

I have to give the Blazers credit for trying, but no one is going to take this seriously. Miles will get picked up by someone in the next couple days.

I wish Memphis would snatch him back up, play him one game in between now and Feb. 18. And then start him on Feb. 18 AT Portland for the 10th game. ****ers.


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



el_Diablo said:


> the doctor who diagnosed miles' career ending injury was chosen by the league/nbapa, not blazers. as a result of the diagnosis (can't play again), blazers waived him.
> 
> if he in fact is able to play, aren't the blazers entitled to some kind of compensation?
> 
> I think the league should deal with this, considering any team under the salary cap could sign miles just to take home that $250K


That diagnosis was done so the Blazers had proof of an excuse to get his salary off the books. No way the Blazers should get compensation for doing everything they could to get Miles to retire. If he CAN play then they get the satisfaction that they can sign him if they want LOL since they already paying for his salary anyways.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Can't Miles sue the Blazers just for that email? Surely it's not legal to blacklist him from the NBA just so Portland can get cap relief?

Why did microfracture end Miles career anyways? Amare bounced back from his fine. Kidd bounced back from his.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



seifer0406 said:


> well, like I said, the current rule contains a big loophole unless the league uses the common sense approach. As of now, if any player retires due to medical reason, he can go out to another team and tell them "Hey, if you want to screw up my old team, pay me xxx amount of money and I'll put my name in your roster for a month. If you pay me a bit more I might even fly around with you guys and pretend I'm one of the guys. Just make sure you provide the hook up with the right doctors."


They're completely different scenarios, players that officially retire (i.e. file the paperwork) automatically come off the books the year following their retirement, no medical determinations necessary. Portland applied to have Miles declared unfit to play so that they could remove him from their salary cap. In the first case there's no doctors or even the league involved, when a player voluntarily retires his removal from the cap is automatic, in cases like Miles' it isn't. The whole applying to have a player removed from the cap for medical reasons came about after the absurdity of the league denying the Celtics cap relief in the wake of Reggie Lewis' untimely demise (I mean, really, if Reggie made a comeback wouldn't that have been an automatic dead ball foul?). The player's association demanded that an official procedure, outside asking the commissioner & the board of governors, for cap relief in permanent injury situations.


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



futuristxen said:


> Can't Miles sue the Blazers just for that email? Surely it's not legal to blacklist him from the NBA just so Portland can get cap relief?
> 
> Why did microfracture end Miles career anyways? Amare bounced back from his fine. Kidd bounced back from his.


Yea I hope Miles slap the Blazers with a nasty lawsuit for this.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



> That diagnosis was done so the Blazers had proof of an excuse to get his salary off the books. No way the Blazers should get compensation for doing everything they could to get Miles to retire.





> Why did microfracture end Miles career anyways? Amare bounced back from his fine. Kidd bounced back from his.


why would a nbapa / league appointed doctor find miles unfit to play if he is not?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



el_Diablo said:


> why would a nbapa / league appointed doctor find miles unfit to play if he is not?


I don't know. That's what I'm asking. Why was his injury so severe that he had to be retired when other players with the injury bounced back?

Does it depend on when the knee was examined?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Good luck Darius. He deserves an opportunity to play IMO. I saw him this summer on the Celtics and he didn't look all that bad, at least end of the bench caliber and he is still pretty young.


----------



## Accelerate (May 8, 2008)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



> The Portland Trail Blazers’ threat to possibly sue any team that signs free-agent forward Darius Miles has created a firestorm of reaction around the league.
> 
> Cleveland Cavaliers owner Dan Gilbert emailed Blazers president Larry Miller to say he took exception with Portland’s threat.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



JFizzleRaider said:


> How is Paul Allen a perverted old man? Thats a pretty ignorant statement


Because he's involved with the L.A. nightclub scene with the groupie whores and drugs and he's like 60 years old.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



seifer0406 said:


> But if Miles turns out to be a productive player, say 15 min a game, averaging decent bench player numbers, then it is clear that the guy's career isn't over like the Blazers claim it is.


Except the Blazers didn't deem it a career ending injury, an independent doctor assigned by the NBA, did.

EDIT: Also the Blazers aren't saying they'll sue if someone signs him and he is actually able to play. If a team proves that Darius is still productive then the Blazers will say "Have fun with Darius..." But if a team signs him plays him in 2 games, that are blowouts, so he's only playing in garbage time; then I believe the Blazers have a perfect case to sue that team because its obvious the team was just trying to mess with the Blazers cap situation. Oh and then that team releases Darius after those two games.


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Driew said:


> Except the Blazers didn't deem it a career ending injury, an independent doctor assigned by the NBA, did.


Another thing to keep in mind... Celt, Clips, Griz all cleared Darius Miles to play when they had NO IDEA about the blazers cap implications. This is pretty clear evidence that while he might not be able to play at the level he was signed for he is ABLE to play and therefore Portland SHOULD be paying it anyways.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Driew said:


> Except the Blazers didn't deem it a career ending injury, an independent doctor assigned by the NBA, did.
> 
> EDIT: Also the Blazers aren't saying they'll sue if someone signs him and he is actually able to play. If a team proves that Darius is still productive then the Blazers will say "Have fun with Darius..." But if a team signs him plays him in 2 games, that are blowouts, so he's only playing in garbage time; then I believe the Blazers have a perfect case to sue that team because its obvious the team was just trying to mess with the Blazers cap situation. Oh and then that team releases Darius after those two games.


I don't get it. Who is Portland to say? If a team wants to pay Darius to play a couple games, they can certainly do so. I don't see how the Blazers have any right whatsoever to tell a team who they can and cannot sign, nor how much they are required to play said player on the court.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Driew said:


> Except the Blazers didn't deem it a career ending injury, an independent doctor assigned by the NBA, did.
> 
> EDIT: Also the Blazers aren't saying they'll sue if someone signs him and he is actually able to play. If a team proves that Darius is still productive then the Blazers will say "Have fun with Darius..." But if a team signs him plays him in 2 games, that are blowouts, so he's only playing in garbage time; then I believe the Blazers have a perfect case to sue that team because its obvious the team was just trying to mess with the Blazers cap situation. Oh and then that team releases Darius after those two games.


Actually, Portland initiated the process, they applied to have Darius Miles removed from their cap because _they and their doctors_ decided that Miles shouldn't be playing. The other doctor merely concurred. But doctors have been known to be wrong. As they are in this case, as Tim Grover himself stated that Miles would be able to come back if he had remained in rehab for another couple of months to strengthen the surrounding muscles.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

All I know is that in nine minutes Miles was in a Grizzlies uniform, he was clearly better than at least three other players that were involved in the same games (Buckner, Haddadi, Booth, Madsen), and it's at least debatable that he's no worse than a handful of others (Cardinal, Collins, Carney, Gerald Green).

That's eight guys (five from one opponent and two from his own team) with roster spots who are on the same level or worse than Darius Miles. There's no real argument that can be made that Darius Miles shouldn't at least have a spot somewhere in the NBA, even if he's an 9-12 man.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Someone will sign him, and Portland will have to pay. I'll enjoy watching it ::smile::


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Darius Miles will be contacting the players union attorneys very shortly and getting a nice check from portland for colluding


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Also once miles is signed don't the blazers go into luxury tax which is recycled to other teams under the cap? so if you play miles 2 games you make a couple mil


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Who cares if some doctors deemed him unfit to play? Medical technology and sports medicine are advancing every day, you can never say a proclamation of 'unfit to play' by a doctor is final. There are cases where doctors have given such diagnosis and then after some time it has been found that the case is not so severe. If other doctors thought miles was fit to come back, what gives anyone the right to stop a player from trying the earn a living?



Sam said:


> Also once miles is signed don't the blazers go into luxury tax which is recycled to other teams under the cap? so if you play miles 2 games you make a couple mil


~ 300K.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

The situation is this simple: The Blazers got his contract expunged because it was believed Miles had an injury that would render it logistically impossible to play basketball again. The NBA is being awfully kind, it doesn't take 10 games to see if a guy is capable of running up and down a court and contributing. It's obvious Miles can still play as evidenced by this preseason, so the Blazers don't deserve that exception...they're just mad they're bluff's about to be called.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

What the blazers were counting on was Miles being unwilling to put in the work required to get back to a physical condition where he could make a roster.The injury he had was never career threatening if the person with the injury was willing to put in the work necessary to rehab it,but they were hoping he'd just cash their checks and retire


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

It's interesting that usually you'd see teams go out of their way to hide collusion and the Blazers are attempting to openly cause it. Doesn't seem like a very smart strategy.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

It's ridiculous that they ever got off the hook for his salary in the first place.

He clearly does not have a career ending injury. They have no right to be indignant about him going back on their cap.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Quite amusing to see the Blazers threatening the league and then you have the NBA quickly firing off their own response. There has got to be some team willing to p*** the Blazers off.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Actually when you think about it he might be better than some of the wings who are playing for the hornets right now.They aren't getting anything from their bench so he might actually contribute for them.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



> NEW YORK -- Darius Miles cleared waivers and became a free agent. That much was clear Friday.
> 
> 
> Yet everything surrounding the Miles affair -- the possibility of him returning to the NBA this season, and the negative salary-cap ramifications he would cause for the Portland Trail Blazers -- took a complicated and controversial turn Friday after the club sent a memo to the 29 other NBA teams threatening litigation against anyone who signs Miles or claims his contract off waivers if it is solely for the purpose of burdening the Blazers' cap.
> ...


looks like Blazers dug themselves a hole.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Driew said:


> Except the Blazers didn't deem it a career ending injury, an independent doctor assigned by the NBA, did.
> 
> EDIT: Also the Blazers aren't saying they'll sue if someone signs him and he is actually able to play. If a team proves that Darius is still productive then the Blazers will say "Have fun with Darius..." *But if a team signs him plays him in 2 games, that are blowouts, so he's only playing in garbage time; then I believe the Blazers have a perfect case to sue that team because its obvious the team was just trying to mess with the Blazers cap situation.* Oh and then that team releases Darius after those two games.


Even if he plays 2 games and then is cut again, the rule clearly states 10 games. 10 games is 10 games, and I dont understand what grounds they will have against any team.

Unless its proven that a team intentially signed them to screw them (which will be near impossible) they have no case. Simply put, they are scared and bluffing.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

There's no hypotheticals that would make a team the villain in this situation. We're not talking about trying to put Terrell Brandon on a court. If he's able to step on a court and is able to run up and down the court for any period of time, then his injury is not career ending (because his career has obviously continued at that point), and the Blazers don't deserve that exception, period. In all honesty, they don't deserve it now, but I guess the 10 game prevents any fluke situations.

And the Blazers aren't doing themselves any justice with that press release. That looks more like collusion than a precautionary measure against a team trying to screw their cap number. I don't think it's their intention, but nevertheless....


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Not only do they not deserve cap relief, but that memo they sent is the kind of thing teams lose draft picks over.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Driew said:


> Except the Blazers didn't deem it a career ending injury, an independent doctor assigned by the NBA, did.
> 
> EDIT: Also the Blazers aren't saying they'll sue if someone signs him and he is actually able to play. If a team proves that Darius is still productive then the Blazers will say "Have fun with Darius..." But if a team signs him plays him in 2 games, that are blowouts, so he's only playing in garbage time; then I believe the Blazers have a perfect case to sue that team because its obvious the team was just trying to mess with the Blazers cap situation. Oh and then that team releases Darius after those two games.


Even if they sign him to play garbage minutes in a couple games, his career isn't over. He won't be the only guy in the league to only play in blow outs and Darius shouldn't lose his right to compete for a roster spot because the Blazers want cap space.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Driew said:


> But if a team signs him plays him in 2 games, that are blowouts, so he's only playing in garbage time; then I believe the Blazers have a perfect case to sue that team because its obvious the team was just trying to mess with the Blazers cap situation.


The Blazers have absolutely no basis for their claims. They'd have to prove the other team is playing him only for that purpose, which isn't gona be done, and even if they prove such it still means Darius' career isn't over (if he can give a couple minutes a night for 10 games, thats more than most bench warmers play).

The rule states 10 games and if he reaches that point, Darius will have abided by that. Unless you want the league to implement new stipulations ("The player must play in atleast 10 minutes per game..The player must play minutes when they are meaningful.." ??), Blazers and the other teams are acting appropriately.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

According to Rotoworld

The Grizzlies signed Darius Miles to a 10-day contract on Friday night, essentially guaranteeing that the Blazers are going to get hit with a luxury tax penalty and salary cap problems.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Dont know if thats been reported yet


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



roux2dope said:


> According to Rotoworld
> 
> The Grizzlies signed Darius Miles to a 10-day contract on Friday night, essentially guaranteeing that the Blazers are going to get hit with a luxury tax penalty and salary cap problems.


YES!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Awesomeness of Memphis strikes again!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

And who said Wallace was an idiot....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Chris Wallace rocks.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Somebody please tag this thread with the Grizzlies photo.

They are now my 2nd-favorite Western Conference team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

Memphis is straight up hood mayn.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

*Uh Oh Portland - Miles Returns To Memphis*



> Less than 24 hours after Portland warned rival teams not to sign Darius Miles to a contract or risk possible legal action, Miles is heading back to the NBA.
> 
> According to report on Yahoo! Sports, Miles has agreed to a 10 day contract with the Memphis Grizzlies. If Miles plays in two games, Portland is back on the hook for his salary for both this year and next, meaning they'll be above the luxury tax for this season and they may not be able to sign a max free agent next.
> 
> The Grizzlies waived Miles on Tuesday to avoid having his contract become guaranteed.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/56505/20090110/uh_oh_portland___miles_returns_to_memphis/


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*

It's pretty lame to waive someone so you don't have to guarantee his money and then sign him again a couple of days later...It seems like the NBAPA should talk to someone about that actually


----------



## 99th Fish (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Chris Wallace will get $3.2 mil award from Miles. 
:azdaja:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



Diable said:


> It's pretty lame to waive someone so you don't have to guarantee his money and then sign him again a couple of days later...It seems like the NBAPA should talk to someone about that actually


It may be lame, but when we're talking about a guy who hasn't played in forever, it's smart. Especially considering how big his contract is...c'mon Diable.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Great job by the Grizz. Now I just need Stephon Marbury to somehow end up forced on the Blazers as punishment by the NBA office.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

THIS
IS
AWESOME

I love the Grizz. **** the bluffing Blazers. Serves you guys right for trying to weasel your way out of Darius's contract. First by essentially forcing him to retire so you dont have to pay him, hiding the fact that 6 preseason games counted hoping nobody would find out, then threatening possible teams not to sign him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

hahahaha!! **** yeah! Go Memphis!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



essbee said:


> Great job by the Grizz. Now I just need Stephon Marbury to somehow end up forced on the Blazers as punishment by the NBA office.


lol


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Memphis vs. Portland will be great to watch for years. Both on and off the court.


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

this is a joke. this guys career is obviously over, i dont care if you think he's better then the 12th man on your team and a solid nba veteran. thats just comical, too bad the blazers arent laughing while they're getting screwed. and how in the world can pre-season games count. everyone knows that pre-season means nothing, its been that way forever, now all of the sudden that counts? why not count summer league games too. hey i bet miles is like a 20ppg pre-season scorer, remember he had some huge 30 point games back in the day, what was it, maybe for the cavs, yeap, if they had a pre-season all-star game he'd be in it for sure. i think they should have a pre-season mvp award and a pre-season play-offs. that way all the loser teams and players that cant win **** in real games could have something to celebrate.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



demens said:


> this is a joke. this guys career is obviously over, i dont care if you think he's better then the 12th man on your team and a solid nba veteran. thats just comical, too bad the blazers arent laughing while they're getting screwed. and how in the world can pre-season games count. everyone knows that pre-season means nothing, its been that way forever, now all of the sudden that counts? why not count summer league games too. hey i bet miles is like a 20ppg pre-season scorer, remember he had some huge 30 point games back in the day, what was it, maybe for the cavs, yeap, if they had a pre-season all-star game he'd be in it for sure. i think they should have a pre-season mvp award and a pre-season play-offs. that way all the loser teams and players that cant win **** in real games could have something to celebrate.


Reactions by Blazers fans has been priceless. 

The spinoff board is a goldmine tonight. It's just an explosion of angry nonsense. :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



demens said:


> this is a joke. this guys career is obviously over, i dont care if you think he's better then the 12th man on your team and a solid nba veteran. thats just comical, too bad the blazers arent laughing while they're getting screwed. and how in the world can pre-season games count. everyone knows that pre-season means nothing, its been that way forever, now all of the sudden that counts? why not count summer league games too. hey i bet miles is like a 20ppg pre-season scorer, remember he had some huge 30 point games back in the day, what was it, maybe for the cavs, yeap, if they had a pre-season all-star game he'd be in it for sure. i think they should have a pre-season mvp award and a pre-season play-offs. that way all the loser teams and players that cant win **** in real games could have something to celebrate.


:rofl:


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Reactions by Blazers fans has been priceless.
> 
> The spinoff board is a goldmine tonight. It's just an explosion of angry nonsense. :lol:


i guess its lol because i'm a net fan and couldn't care less about the blazers. i just think its so obvious that miles is of no use to anyone and should just retire, but all this screw over the blazers thing keeps bringing his name back up again and again, after it seem like the nba is finally rid of him, he is back again. 

lets not forget he wasn't all that useful before getting hurt. another wasted high school talent, why not join the rest of them already. besides, if he really did want to come back he'd go spend a year in europe, or any other league to prove he can still play. why the hell would he even want to come back in the this league and play 2 minutes a game in maybe 5-10 games a season, after all that stardom he was predicted to have, really?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Reactions by Blazers fans has been priceless.
> 
> The spinoff board is a goldmine tonight. It's just an explosion of angry nonsense. :lol:


I didn't even realize they all left until I went looking for them today for a laugh.

I can't wait to read Jason Quick's take. Does this mean they Chris Paul isn't going to come?

God. I hate that city. They all think they're so special.

I mean seriously. If I'm still posting here when I'm 50 and marking out over every rookie that scores 20 points and creating depth charts with minute projections for my 7 draft picks, somebody please kill me. Just ****ing kill me.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Reactions by Blazers fans has been priceless.
> 
> The spinoff board is a goldmine tonight. It's just an explosion of angry nonsense. :lol:


I headed over there the first minute I heard the news. Absolutely hilarious stuff.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



MLKG said:


> I didn't even realize they all left until I went looking for them today for a laugh.
> 
> I can't wait to read Jason Quick's take. Does this mean they Chris Paul isn't going to come?
> 
> ...


I think it's interesting how the Blazers act just as entitled and obnoxious as their fans.

The posts over there are a riot. That they're delusional enough to think that Paul Allen will bankrupt Memphis over this (much less even win any hypothetical lawsuit) is funny enough in itself. That the people making those claims are all adults -- 30, 40 and 50 years old -- makes it even funnier.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Reactions by Blazers fans has been priceless.
> 
> The spinoff board is a goldmine tonight. It's just an explosion of angry nonsense. :lol:


I'm thinking of going over there to celebrate.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



> In this thread, I want to collect all evidence against the Memphis Grizzlies which proves that they are signing Miles in bad faith to cripple Portland's cap room situation this summer. I'll put this on a blog eventually maybe...send it around Blazers nation or whatever and beyond.





> I hope Wallace enjoys being blackballed by most of the league after Paul Allen sues the crap out of Michael Heisley. I hope the $300k was worth it after the franchise is bankrupt a year from now.





> The NBA needs to step in right now and end this nonsense.
> 
> On the other hand, I now have a new NBA team to hate, and a new GM to spam with emails.





> I guess we have to hope that Darius gets seriously injured in his next game!





> Wow! I'm going to buy me some tickets to the Grizzlies game!!
> 
> Chris Wallace, I HATE YOU!!! And people think this guy is a competent GM. lol. I hope we blow them out by 50.


:laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



> I'd call the Credit Hotline, because that is what Michael Heisley needs in a few months if he doesn't guarantee Miles.


Some of these guys think they're waaayy too important.. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

18 Million. Is that in one year? That's not far from a max contract.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

18 mil over 2 yrs I think.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



zagsfan20 said:


> Still sour grapes that you ran half this website to a rival website that's prospering?


lol


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

lmao @ blazers fan and spinoff site board...****s hilarious


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

What a joke that e-mail is :laugh:

They need to accept that you can't erase *all* of your past mistakes and shortcomings in two or three seasons. Miles is physically capable of playing in the NBA, doesn't matter if he has any value on the court. The Blazers were trying to dodge the current salary cap system, didn't work out and now move on.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting*



zagsfan20 said:


> Like the awesomeness of them trading Gasol for scrubs? Or the awesomeness of them drafting them drafting Conley way higher than they should have? Or the awesomeness of them always being a horrible team that hasn't won a playoff series despite of being in two different cities and two different countries in 10 years. Or the awesomeness of Michael Dickerson and many other players amounting to jack **** as a Grizzly.
> 
> The ghost of Big Country Bryant Reeves still haunts that lousy franchise.
> 
> Hell, if I was a Grizzly fan and I knew that no matter what happens my team is always going to be horrible and the best thing that I could root for was to screw over another teams cap space then I guess I would be celebrating too.


1. Marc Gasol is proving to be more than just a scrub. They traded a high salary player that didn't want to go through rebuild for a promising prospect. That trade looked bad at the time but it looks anything but nowadays. Pau Gasol screwed up the franchise by getting injured playing for his country anyway. Before he went down the Grizz were one of the rising teams in the West.

2. Conley was drafted higher in a very weak draft (except the top 3 picks of Oden/Durant/Horford. Sure they probably would prefer to have Jeff Green or Thaddeus Young(non of the 2 are better than Rudy Gay) or Rodney Stuckey, but unless they could've traded that pick for better players they didn't really do anything horrible.

The hatred shouldn't be directed at Chris Wallace anyway, I'm sure another team would do this if the Grizz elected to waive Miles. He tried out for various teams and if he is healthy enough to play, a team is bound to sign him for the minimum since he is still better than a lot of the options out there.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

And spinoff 2


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

:lol: at the Adam Morrison fan.

I can just taste his tears.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Good job Grizz!

where's the spinoff board, can someone pm me, I want to take a peak for some giggles


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

This is OUTSTANDING news. Christmas just wont go away.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

looking at some random posts across different blazer boards, some think it's a conspiracy that Lakers did - an extension of Jerry West connection


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

The Blazers are paying for committing to an awful contract, what else is there to say? They should stop whining and complaining and move on. It was their own fault for signing Darius Miles to a SIX year contract. I mean really...


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



zagsfan20 said:


> Blazers posts accounted for at least half this websites content. . . .
> 
> Is that debatable?


almost all Blazers posts were on the Blazers forum, the ones who post elsewhere are still here. And the NBA forum has more posts than the Blazers board by itself. so they weren't even close to half.

plus, I was laughing at the "other site thats prospering" thing. They got the Blazers but they lost the Nets, and they really never had anything besides them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Haha this is funny. 

So can the Blazers trade Miles's cap hold, even though he'll be playing for another team? Or are they just stuck with it?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



futuristxen said:


> Haha this is funny.
> 
> So can the Blazers trade Miles's cap hold, even though he'll be playing for another team? Or are they just stuck with it?


Stuck with it because they waived him.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



SickGame said:


> The Blazers are paying for committing to an awful contract, what else is there to say? They should stop whining and complaining and move on. It was their own fault for signing Darius Miles to a SIX year contract. I mean really...


I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Stuck with it because they waived him.


Hahahaha. Wow. That sucks.
Kind of what they deserved though.


----------



## 99th Fish (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

If Blazers sue Grizz, Miles will file the lawsuit against Blazers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

The NBA should also look into penalizing the blazers for the email. Either a hefty fine, or draft picks.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Or Brandon Roy and Greg Oden to the expansion Sonics whenever they come. Until then they're suspended indefinitely.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but hasn't Memphis at least made the playoffs a couple times in the last 5 years?

For fans of a team that hasn't won anything since the 70's, Blazer Nation sure knows how to bring the smug.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

GRIZZLIES AND BLAZERS SUCK

there, its settled.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



MLKG said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but hasn't Memphis at least made the playoffs a couple times in the last 5 years?
> 
> For fans of a team that hasn't won anything since the 70's, Blazer Nation sure knows how to bring the smug.


They're like Laker fans without the multiple titles to fall back on.

Portland hasn't made the playoffs since I was a newbie on this message board and hasn't won a title since my parents were in college. They won a league-worst 21 games less than three seasons ago and consequently couldn't draw flies at the Rose Garden. Now, one lucky draft lottery and a couple nice trades later, they act like they rule the league.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> They're like Laker fans without the multiple titles to fall back on.
> 
> Portland hasn't made the playoffs since I was a newbie on this message board and hasn't won a title since my parents were in college. They won a league-worst 21 games less than three seasons ago and consequently couldn't draw flies at the Rose Garden. Now, one lucky draft lottery and a couple nice trades later, they act like they rule the league.


One time they were talking **** on their forum about their future teams stomping future Lakers teams. It was like the guy hopped in a DeLorean and saw all of this for himself.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Lol, @ least Grizz have an excuse tho. They've been in the league less than 20 years.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Why is this a big deal for the Blazers fans anyways? Weren't they the ones that were saying that Paul Allen is so rich and blah blah blah that it doesn't matter if the team goes into the luxury tax threshold cause he'll just pay it anyways.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Vuchato said:


> almost all Blazers posts were on the Blazers forum, the ones who post elsewhere are still here. And the NBA forum has more posts than the Blazers board by itself. so they weren't even close to half.
> 
> plus, I was laughing at the "other site thats prospering" thing. They got the Blazers but they lost the Nets, and they really never had anything besides them.


What happened to the Nets forum over there? If the Blazers made up half of the posting here w/o the Net on the spinoff site they're going to make up 90% and a bag of peanuts over there :sparta:


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Pioneer10 said:


> What happened to the Nets forum over there? If the Blazers made up half of the posting here w/o the Net on the spinoff site they're going to make up 90% and a bag of peanuts over there :sparta:


GMJ, KC, and Pegs got into an argument with the management and got banned/banned themselves, and now there is a forum on Netsdaily and pretty much all Nets fans went there.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Vuchato said:


> GMJ, KC, and Pegs got into an argument with the management and got banned/banned themselves, and now there is a forum on Netsdaily and pretty much all Nets fans went there.


Wait, Peg was involved? Shocker.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

ROFL: they actively recruited the Blazers forum over to only watch the Blazer forum drive the original Nets castaways off to another island. The irony there is rich.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Pioneer10 said:


> ROFL: they actively recruited the Blazers forum over to only watch the Blazer forum drive the original Nets castaways off to another island. The irony there is rich.


Meh, I think we were all fine with the Blazer board being on there. There were some very good members who actually stepped out of the Blazer board, and interacted with the rest of us. 

Incompetent administration was what killed it, and will probably kill the Blazer board. 

Funny tidbit- Ed O. and Barfo were both promoted to G-Mod. I've never seen a post by either outside of the Blazer board or Blazer OT. 


Back on topic:

I hope Allen gets his pants sued off.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



mynetsforlife said:


> Meh, I think we were all fine with the Blazer board being on there. There were some very good members who actually stepped out of the Blazer board, and interacted with the rest of us.
> 
> Incompetent administration was what killed it, and will probably kill the Blazer board.
> 
> ...


Well I only come here now for NBA General: some of the Portland crew like Minstrel are missed in General for sure. Conversely it's good that guys like HB and KAS still around at least for NBA general talk


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

KAS did, but never posted on the Nets section. 

Denny still had him at the second-highest level of staff because, well, Denny is Denny.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

So the Nets board has moved again?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



MLKG said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but hasn't Memphis at least made the playoffs a couple times in the last 5 years?
> 
> For fans of a team that hasn't won anything since the 70's, Blazer Nation sure knows how to bring the smug.


Making it to the finals sure matches up to Finals appearances and 22 straight years of playoff berths.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



chocolove said:


> Why is this a big deal for the Blazers fans anyways? Weren't they the ones that were saying that Paul Allen is so rich and blah blah blah that it doesn't matter if the team goes into the luxury tax threshold cause he'll just pay it anyways.


It wasn't a big deal until other teams fans started talking ****.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

I think the Grizz will be good in a few years. They have a really nice young nucleus of talent. To have both Mayo AND Gay is a pretty good start. Marc Gasol is also really good. Frankly they just need experience, and a little more depth. And a good coach probably.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



zagsfan20 said:


> Making it to the finals sure matches up to Finals appearances and 22 straight years of playoff berths.


I think it's funny you reference the playoff streak considering a bunch of those teams have since become villified by the Portland public as an example of how not to build a franchise.

As long as we're talking about streaks though. Guess which team currently is in the leagues longest playoff draught? Hint: It's not the Clippers or the Timberwolves.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



MLKG said:


> I think it's funny you reference the playoff streak considering a bunch of those teams have since become villified by the Portland public as an example of how not to build a franchise.
> 
> As long as we're talking about streaks though. Guess which team currently is in the leagues longest playoff draught? Hint: It's not the Clippers or the Timberwolves.


Bobcats!


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Vuchato said:


> Bobcats!


Fail.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



zagsfan20 said:


> Grizzlies fans are like NBDL fans, wishing they were big time when in reality they are not. They couldn't even get the number 1 draft pick despite having one of the two worst records in the league. Still bitter about that so they **** with teams cap space by signing a 15th man that won't help them get out of last place in their division anyways.












"Oh yes Scott! Oh your tears are so yummy and sweet! Oh the tears of unfathomable sadness!"


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



> The NBA has received the email sent last night by Portland to all teams. Under league rules, teams are free to sign Darius Miles to a Uniform Player Contract if they wish to secure his services as a player, and any such contract would be approved by the NBA.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



zagsfan20 said:


> Grizzlies fans are like NBDL fans, wishing they were big time when in reality they are not. They couldn't even get the number 1 draft pick despite having one of the two worst records in the league. Still bitter about that so they **** with teams cap space by signing a 15th man that won't help them get out of last place in their division anyways.


This is probably what Laker fans think of you guys, minus the picks.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



futuristxen said:


> I think the Grizz will be good in a few years. They have a really nice young nucleus of talent. To have both Mayo AND Gay is a pretty good start. Marc Gasol is also really good. Frankly they just need experience, and a little more depth. And a good coach probably.


MemphisX and I, two of like maybe three or four Grizzlies fans on the board, are also two of the most reasonable posters this site has. We both know the Grizzlies suck, but we also both know that we're in position to make a couple moves to become real players in future years. Whether or not they man up and make those moves is up for debate, but the windows are at least clear and open.

If Portland had OJ Mayo and Rudy Gay and more cap room than any other team, I'm sure we could all imagine what our former Blazer homers would be doing. Half of them would project two titles or at bare minimum a Western Conference Finals appearance (they're already talking dynasty with Roy, Aldridge and Oden). Trader (Bob) Ed would be hammering out sign-and-trade proposals for LeBron or Bosh. Who honestly couldn't visualize that?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

It would be an enormous tactical failure for any team with cap space in the next couple years not to see him signed and playing. If I'm Wallace, I do it anyway, even if you don't need him. He can justify it in that their roster is in a position to where it doesn't appear to be absurd to give him minutes, as they're lean at the forward spots.

BTW, the Portland 'memo' absolutely reeked of desperation. I think it did a lot more harm than good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

That memo should secure a heavy fine or the loss of some draft picks though. That is a violation of anti-trust laws and like I said earlier reeks of collusion. I am shocked the front office would be so stupid.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



HKF said:


> That memo should secure a heavy fine or the loss of some draft picks though. That is a violation of anti-trust laws and like I said earlier reeks of collusion. I am shocked the front office would be so stupid.


It was a very bold move. You wonder what other conversations took place before they elected to go that route. They're in a tough spot with the situation, because they wouldn't have enough 'carrots' to dole out, under the table or not, to all the teams that could potentially sign him. The only weapon they probably had left was this desperation blanket 'stick,' and they went ahead and used it. If they're gonna protect that cap space, they had to go on the offensive. I can see where they're coming from, though; this is a huge pain-in-the-*** for them and really is a lose-lose. The threat of litigation was their remaining bullet; might as well fire it.

Aside from what ultimately happens to that space if Miles plays enough, it will be interesting to see if the franchise is reprimanded for these tactics. I don't really recall another instance like this, in any sport, in recent memory. I'm venturing to guess there weren't any 'non-compete' clauses in any buyout/insurance/retirement/etc negotiations, lol.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

LOL! This is halarious watching Portland fans go nuts. They've been soo cocky over last year or two, that I cant deny it's halarious to hear their reactions when something goes wrong. Cant say I feel sorry for them either... It's unfortunate, sure, but most teams actually have to be held responsible for the salaries they commit to. Why should Portland be any different? 

They are just full of themselves and they need to man-up, take responsibility, and move-on.... You would think they would be understanding and what-not after all the lucky bounces they've had so far, but wow.... I'm really starting to dislike that franchise with all these threats and the self-entitlement bull-****.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

This is like a cripple fight. Grizzlies vs Blazers.


Kiss the 4 rings of the 210 spurs


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Memphis has picked him up for another 10 day contract

suck it blazers :laugh: ... still cant believe they sent that 'warning' out


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Funny stuff indeed.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Meanwhile, game 9 of the suspension is down... and hes scored 8 points in 6 minutes

Get Em Darius!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Let's stay on topic.

Miles has 11 points right now; good for him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

How can you score 8 points in six minutes if you're physically unable to play?


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

I was just going to post about the fact that he scored in double digits tonight against a reasonably tough defense in Cleveland.

That's pretty impressive for a guy who only has one working knee apparently.

I gotta go back to highschool for this statement but...

Hey Portland ... suck it.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Sour grapes blazers. You tried to get over, and karma took care of that. Pay what you signed him for. End of story.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

flipped on in the second half during the Lakers game.... he looked real good...

how often do freshly signed players that haven't balled at this level in two years rip a defense like that for a scoring binge of double figures in about 4 minutes?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

This thread got horrible rather fast. Amazingly poor.

Well, Miles looked very good tonight. He belongs in the league - period.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

13 points in 13 minutes

5-7 FT, 4-6 FG... aggressive play


D-MILES

strap that 18mil dynamite on portlands back.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

the thing is no one really cares that you guys migrated over to the other site. if you look at it our forum overall is waaay more active than the bootleg version, the only forums you got are portland and jersey. last time i heard the new jersey board is dying. we barely even bring you guys up, this thread it was a must though. i can go to the other site now and find at least ten threads that are TITLED with something that has to do with BBF. but anyways the fact that youre trying to be superman protecting the name of your nba team across forums is hilarious. this has to stay on topic though so just go wine somewhere else and you won't get pics of babies crying. all off topic posts after this point will be removed.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



zagsfan20 said:


> People talking **** about my team and the fan base is what brings me over here. You talk smack about my team, I talk smack about yours. This thread has been filled with garbage talk about my team and bashing my fellow Blazer fans. Mostly by the trio of Memphis fans that happen to be moderators and are supposed to be somewhat civil in this place. I've been around this site long enough to have establish myself not as a troll. I'm just not going to let bitter mods who still can't get over the fact that the largest base of fans dedicated to a team forum on this website didn't let their overzealous asses bully them around their own forum, which many of those posters were here long before these snot nose mods were even losing their posting virginity on this website. We picked up and left and I still see smack talk on a daily basis.
> 
> I stick up for my team and I'm responded with a picture of a kid crying. I respond with cute little pictures and I'm being irrational.
> 
> Like I said, this place is pretty par for the course.


When your team is being shady and trying to screw with other teams, they will be talked about. Then you go and talk about other teams in retaliation, big deal. The blazers themselves have been getting love on this board for a while, but when a front office is being shady they'll be called on it.

One thing is true, blazer fans are so sensitive.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Darius Miles has for some reason become one of my favorite players. Only because he stepped out there tonight and pretty much sent a nice **** you to the Blazers. He hasnt got much playing time, if any in the last couple years and has a good game against a top defense and top team. 

One more game, and the Blazers are stuck. And if anything, tonights games shows his career isnt done.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

13 points in 14 minutes? Yeah he's back.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

I find myself rooting for Darius as well....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Stay on topic!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Go Darius!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Tragedy said:


> When your team is being shady and trying to screw with other teams, they will be talked about. Then you go and talk about other teams in retaliation, big deal. The blazers themselves have been getting love on this board for a while, but when a front office is being shady they'll be called on it.


the blazers really haven't done anything to screw with other teams. they have, however, been huge *******s to darius miles.

however, it now is clear that the independent doctor(appointed by the league and i assume approved by the players association) was wrong in their diagnosis that miles' career was over. but the blazers shouldn't be the ones taking the blame for that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



rocketeer said:


> the blazers really haven't done anything to screw with other teams. they have, however, been huge *******s to darius miles.
> 
> however, it now is clear that the independent doctor(appointed by the league and i assume approved by the players association) was wrong in their diagnosis that miles' career was over. but the blazers shouldn't be the ones taking the blame for that.


Threatening other teams with a lawsuit and attempting to sign a player specifically to void a contract so that the player's association would automatically sue is not trying to screw with other teams?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Pioneer10 said:


> Threatening other teams with a lawsuit and attempting to sign a player specifically to void a contract so that the player's association would automatically sue is not trying to screw with other teams?


they threatened other teams with a lawsuit if they picked up miles solely for the purpose of hurting the blazers. while that absolutely is the reason memphis signed miles, it now is very clear that miles is still physically able to play in the nba and no lawsuit or appeal to the league by the blazers would do anything.

unless i misunderstand something, darius miles is getting paid regardless. his salary was never the issue, whether it was going to count against the cap was the issue.

and no, trying to pick miles up off of waivers with the intention of sitting him is not trying to screw with other teams. the league should have just told the blazers they could pick him up, but in doing so they would forfeit the exception that allowed his salary not to count against their cap.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



rocketeer said:


> they threatened other teams with a lawsuit if they picked up miles solely for the purpose of hurting the blazers. while that absolutely is the reason memphis signed miles, it now is very clear that miles is still physically able to play in the nba and no lawsuit or appeal to the league by the blazers would do anything.
> 
> unless i misunderstand something, darius miles is getting paid regardless. his salary was never the issue, whether it was going to count against the cap was the issue.
> 
> and no, trying to pick miles up off of waivers with the intention of sitting him is not trying to screw with other teams. the league should have just told the blazers they could pick him up, but in doing so they would forfeit the exception that allowed his salary not to count against their cap.


That's frankly a pretty weak argument: when anyone points out why the Blazers are trying to circumvent the cap you expect the league to correct there mistake so a bigger fallout doesn't occur.

You really think that a guy who was the last cut in the Celtics camp (yeah I'm sure after winning a title they're big concern was screwing the Blazers) was going to be physcially unable to play???


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Pioneer10 said:


> That's frankly a pretty weak argument: when anyone points out why the Blazers are trying to circumvent the cap you expect the league to correct there mistake so a bigger fallout doesn't occur.


the blazers weren't trying to circumvent anything.



> You really think that a guy who was the last cut in the Celtics camp (yeah I'm sure after winning a title they're big concern was screwing the Blazers) was going to be physcially unable to play???


yeah i'd say it was still questionable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



rocketeer said:


> the blazers weren't trying to circumvent anything.
> 
> 
> yeah i'd say it was still questionable.


you're definition of circumvent is odd. I'd say it's pretty unquestionable that the Blazers were trying to not to get teams to sign Miles whether he could play or not. And considering he was already on memphis and celtics camp pretty unquestionable the guy could at least see court time


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Pioneer10 said:


> you're definition of circumvent is odd. I'd say it's pretty unquestionable that the Blazers were trying to not to get teams to sign Miles whether he could play or not. And considering he was already on memphis and celtics camp pretty unquestionable the guy could at least see court time


being in camp isn't the same as being able to see court time.

the blazers definitely didn't want other teams to sign miles. but their threat only had meaning if miles was unable to play. since it now is clear that miles is able to play(and at least memphis and boston had known that), the threat was meaningless.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



rocketeer said:


> being in camp isn't the same as being able to see court time.
> 
> the blazers definitely didn't want other teams to sign miles. but their threat only had meaning if miles was unable to play. since it now is clear that miles is able to play(and at least memphis and boston had known that), the threat was meaningless.


what a joke: on a team like Memphis you don't think a player who almost made the world champs couldn't see PT particularly since he was with the team? That's a stretch

No the point of the email was to put doubt on any team that signed Miles whether he could play or not: let's say the Grizz didn't have a few injuries and didn't play Miles today would that have been a basis for a legitimate lawsuit by the Blazers no.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Im loving this whole situation. haha


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Pioneer10 said:


> what a joke: on a team like Memphis you don't think a player who made the world champs couldn't see PT particularly since he was with the team? That's a stretch
> 
> No the point of the email was to put doubt on any team that signed Miles whether he could play or not: let's say the Grizz didn't have a few injuries and didn't play Miles today would that have been a basis for a legitimate lawsuit by the Blazers no.


if memphis had picked up miles, played him the final minute of games that were already decided until he got to 10 games, and then released him you better believe that the blazers would be appealing to the league and possibly coming with a lawsuit as well if they thought they had a reasonable case.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



rocketeer said:


> if memphis had picked up miles, played him the final minute of games that were already decided until he got to 10 games, and then released him you better believe that the blazers would be appealing to the league and possibly coming with a lawsuit as well if they thought they had a reasonable case.


that's the FREAKIN POINT: no team has the right to threaten to sue another team on how they use there OWN players. Let's say the Celtics picked off waivers and if they wanted to lose Miles at the end of a blowout - it doesn't matter if it's the 10,11, or the FInal games of the playoffs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



rocketeer said:


> the blazers really haven't done anything to screw with other teams. they have, however, been huge *******s to darius miles.
> 
> however, it now is clear that the independent doctor(appointed by the league and i assume approved by the players association) was wrong in their diagnosis that miles' career was over. but the blazers shouldn't be the ones taking the blame for that.


 
the league/nbapa appointed doctor only tacitly agreed with the diagnosis that the blazers doctor gave.I don't remember his exact phrasing,but it was hardly ringing endorsement.All along there has never been any real question as to whether or not Miles could come back so long as he were willing to take the time and effort required.Most observers have known this all along.


The only real question was whether or not Miles would be willing to put in the work.The blazers gambled that Miles would not want to do what was necessary for him to come back.In hindsight it seems obvious that this was a bad gambit and absolutely clear that the league should have never have gone along with them.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Pioneer10 said:


> that's the FREAKIN POINT: no team has the right to threaten to sue another team on how they use there OWN players. Let's say the Celtics picked off waivers and if they wanted to lose Miles at the end of a blowout - it doesn't matter if it's the 10,11, or the FInal games of the playoffs.


i would argue that teams do have that right. if a guy clearly was unable to play and a team just put him out on the court for enough games to screw a team over(though that isn't the case here), the team absolutely should have the right to take action.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Diable said:


> the league/nbapa appointed doctor only tacitly agreed with the diagnosis that the blazers doctor gave.I don't remember his exact phrasing,but it was hardly ringing endorsement.All along there has never been any real question as to whether or not Miles could come back so long as he were willing to take the time and effort required.Most observers have known this all along.


well then whoever in the league office who allowed that to happen should be the one taking all the blame in this situation.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



rocketeer said:


> i would argue that teams do have that right. if a guy clearly was unable to play and a team just put him out on the court for enough games to screw a team over(though that isn't the case here), the team absolutely should have the right to take action.


No they don't: the Blazers screwed up Mile's contract not the Grizz. If they want to play a guy in a cast that is absolutely there right. The Blazers have no more right to the Memphi's player injury reports then the media.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

I'm not mad but surprised the NBA has decided to let POR go unpunished for their actions. Maybe they think that having to pay Miles salary is punishment enough. Regardless I expected at least a fine.



> The Portland Trail Blazers will go unpunished for their threat against all other teams about signing Darius Miles, Chris Sheridan from ESPN.com is reporting.





> "We don't plan to do anything to the Blazers," NBA president of league and basketball operations Joel Litvin told ESPN.com Tuesday after it was revealed that the league office had foiled an attempt by Portland to claim Miles off waivers with the intent of stashing him on their inactive roster for the rest of the season.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/56580/20090113/nba_wont_fine_blazers_for_threatening_teams/


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Pioneer10 said:


> No they don't: the Blazers screwed up Mile's contract not the Grizz. If they want to play a guy in a cast that is absolutely there right. The Blazers have no more right to the Memphi's player injury reports then the media.


you saying they don't have that right doesn't mean that they don't.

and it would appear that the nba agrees with me.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Miles had 13 points in 13 minutes tonight. Yeah...dude can still play


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

LMAO at 13 points in 13 minutes against the NBA's No. 1 defense. He scored 11 consecutive points.

Seriously, what's the next line of defense from Portland?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Darius Miles obviously should be shot. Obviously.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

It's a shame Memphis don't play Portland til 18th Feb.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Miles looked pretty good






from Slamonline: http://slamonline.com/online/media/slam-tv/2009/01/video-darius-miles-shakes-off-the-rust/

You can check out the slamonline link for High Quality

Nice baseline step back on Bron and I liked his footwork in the post


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Indeed, Miles did look very good. And 13 points in 13 minutes is amazing for anyone, never mind someone whose been off the court so long.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Dee-Zy said:


> Miles looked pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL at 1:10. Get dropped off, LeBron. :lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

That step back he put on Lebron was nice. You can tell he lost some of his athleticism, but that is normal when coming back from those type of injuries. Overall he looked good though. Kid is still young and has some millage left in him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> LMAO at 13 points in 13 minutes against the NBA's No. 1 defense. He scored 11 consecutive points.
> 
> Seriously, what's the next line of defense from Portland?


miles has proven that he can still play, so there isn't going to be anything else from portland. they'll take his salary back on the cap and that's that. portland was only going to try to do something if a team picked up miles and didn't actually try to play him but let him get on the court enough times to put his salary back on their cap.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Miles just became one of my favourite players. Really gotta feel for this guy after all the BS he's been through, both internally and externally.

I hope he becomes a very serviceable player off the bench and regains some of his athleticism, which he will in due time.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



SickGame said:


> Miles just became one of my favourite players. Really gotta feel for this guy after all the BS he's been through, both internally and externally.
> 
> I hope he becomes a very serviceable player off the bench and regains some of his athleticism, which he will in due time.


Let's not go THAT far. lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

So hes got 6 points on 3-5 shooting in 5 minutes tonight. He also has 1 block, 1 steal, and 2 rebounds.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Miles is back!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

He's scoring at a really good rate, it seems. He may have lost his athleticism a touch, but he does know how to play. Good role player for a bad team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Well there it goes for Prtland. 10 games


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Well there it goes for Prtland. 10 games


 
eace::yay::admin::cheers::clap::bananallama::banana::jester::bud::swing::banana-suit::dead::cheer::basketballplaya::laugh::yes::twave::mob::dpepper::rock::boohoo:


phew


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

:clown::wave::allhail::jam::dogpile::basket::nah::rocket::djparty::woot::wlift::jump:nfire::buddies:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

:admin:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

:clap:

Interesting to see if we hear from any Portland fans again.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*



Beast said:


> :clap:
> 
> Interesting to see if we hear from any Portland fans again.


huh?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

good on him, i wish him good health


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

Any of the ones who just came to call us pathetic etc. for cheering for Miles.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

and fortunately for Miles, he looked good in another performance


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: The Darius Miles Situation Just Got A Little More Interesting (Memphis signs Mile*

vs. Cavs - 14 minutes, 13 points, 4-6 shooting
vs. Jazz - 14 minutes, 10 points, 7 rebounds, 5-8 shooting

Pretty good for a guy whose career was over, no?


----------

